

The Sorry State of the Newspaper Industry: Advertising Income Fell 16.6% in 2008 - quilby
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_sorry_state_of_the_newspaper_industry_advertising_falls_16_precent.php

======
njharman
Advertising is a large part but not the sole income source of healthy news
organizations(It's silly to continue to call them newspapers when they've been
online for years with websites/email/forums/blogs/video/twitters and almost
every other electronic "innovation")

Companies that rely solely on advertising (and a higher percentage of startups
and other supposedly "hot" companies fall into that category than news
organizations) are fucked. It's gonna be really tough.

